# Toshiba DLP



## jwest723 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a 60" Toshiba DLP model # 56hm66 that has been great for 2 years, but lately has been having some issues. It turns off randomly, sometimes starts right back up, sometimes takes an hour. Sometimes it only works for 2 hrs and others for a week or more. It is so random. I know my tv will announce when the bulb needs replaced so I don't think that's it, and just wondering if anyone had a clue to why it's doing this or any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also my protection plan has expired so i'm probably gonna do the work myself.


----------

